# How to attach lily pipe to fluval 205 canister hoses



## yepitsdevon816 (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm looking at Lily pipes for my fluval 205 canister filter and from what I've found a 13mm lily pipe is what I need, but I'm not sure on how to attach, does anyone run this kind of set up and are there any lily pipes you recommend, links if possible. Ebay Amazon doesn't matter. Don't want to spend a arm and a leg thank you.


----------



## jellopuddinpop (Dec 12, 2016)

Does the Fluval 206 use ribbed hoses?


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

You will need to replace the black ribbed hose with tubing. If 13mm is the right size then you'll need 1/2" tubing.


----------



## yepitsdevon816 (Mar 20, 2017)

Yeah it does. And I didn't know if their was a way to connect it using the ribbed hoses.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

You do not need to replace the ribbed hosing. Just get a set of the spare rubber adapters that connect the ribbed hosing to whatever. I did this connecting my fluval 206 to a reactor and inline heater that both run 5/8" size. So keep in mind even though you have 1/2" ribbed hosing size the adapter connects the hose and the end of the rubber adapter is 5/8". Then you just get a standard 5/8" to 1/2" barbed adapter. Problem with the clear tubing if you decided to replace your ribbed hosing is it doesn't bend well and kinks.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006JLOCI/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I1J3FWA26BCRX8&colid=1BDG13ZW993N6


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

If you did decide to change your tubing, I would think Eheim or ADA tubing would work, neither of which bends or kinks easily.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

I believe that all Fluval canisters use the same size Aquastop valve on top, which means that 5/8" ID tubing will fit directly on the existing barbs and screw onto the barbs using the OEM hose clamps. Like so:










I hated the corrugated tubing and wanted to plumb a Hydor into my system so I just picked up a SunSun accessories kit which also comes with the surface skimmer I badly needed. 

https://www.amazon.com/SUN-Original...138029&sr=8-3&keywords=sunsun+accessories+kit

This tubing is pretty good--its thick and doesn't bend, plus it fits on the Aquatop valve like a very tight glove.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

goodbytes said:


> I believe that all Fluval canisters use the same size Aquastop valve on top, which means that 5/8" ID tubing will fit directly on the existing barbs and screw onto the barbs using the OEM hose clamps. Like so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's a great option and perfect how it fits on the aquastop valve. I may do this. What I do not like about the Fluval rubbed hosing is the way the hose has all the crevices to allow it to bend as all kinds of debris and junk that get stuck in them. And when you turn off and back on the filter the stuff comes flying out in the tank. I just may go this route like you did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

